# Mid Michigan - 2004 Ford F-250



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Selling my 04 F-250 Super Duty plow truck it is equipped with a 5.4L Automatic transmission, this is a work truck with no bells and whistles. This truck runs and shifts great it only has 94k on it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a couple questions, aluminum wheels on the drivers side and steel wheels on the passenger side? tonneau cover, tool box and sun visor come with it I see pics both ways and does the dog go with the truck?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Ha no the dog stays. The steel wheels are when I first bought the truck, the pick with the aluminum wheels are on it now. Yes tool box and cover go with the truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

You'll get more interest if you put an asking price


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah I posted it with my Ipad now that I'm on my laptop I'll ad the price


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Is the plow 8' Ultra mount? Price please.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

7.5 Un-mount with wings and curb guards 8K


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Can someone help me out? I can't seen to figure out how to edit my thread.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

DJ Contracting said:


> Can someone help me out? I can't seen to figure out how to edit my thread.


You can't after 20 minutes. Other than that, you have to message @Michael J. Donovan for assistance


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Bummer ok thanks I'll have to do that then.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok so I have to post here in the replies 

Asking 8k with plow set up 
6K without the plow
Or trade for a Jeep with a plow of similar value.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Where are you in “mid Michigan”


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Bay City


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Tailgate? I'm not seeing it in any photos...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah it has one I'll get pictures tmrw


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Bighammer said:


> Tailgate? I'm not seeing it in any photos...


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

Dj is a stand up guy, he wouldn’t do any one wrong. I’m sure this a solid truck. Here’s a bump. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks brother, I haven't been on here in a while. Good to see you still frequent the site


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

Yea more so this year, I'm doing new plow installs and repairs for a business a friend of mine owns in Saginaw as a side job now. Come on here looking for mounts or to sell a mount from time to time. Good luck selling the truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Personally I like the old work truck. Just got more trucks then I need now and don't have a jeep to trade. :laugh:


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Is this still for sale. Had a buddy call, nobody responded.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Freshwater said:


> Is this still for sale. Had a buddy call, nobody responded.


I don't believe that I posted my phone number.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

DJ Contracting said:


> I don't believe that I posted my phone number.


I'll call him and find out...WTF is going on. Is it still for sale?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Freshwater said:


> I'll call him and find out...WTF is going on. Is it still for sale?


NO!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

DJ Contracting said:


> NO!


Sorry for the caps 
I'm taking it off the market as it's too ate in the season for me to find a suitable replacement. Sorry


----------

